# The Last



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi everybody, Ive been commenting on a few stories so I figured I'd have a go. If this gets good feedback then I'll continue it (C&C is always welcome). Anyway on to the story:

Fire on Helios Prime​Pain was the first thing that hit Arcanos as he regained consciousness, then an overwhelming sense of vertigo before he realised that he was lying on his back behind the pitiful remains of the adamantine barricade that he and his brothers had taken cover behind only a few moments ago. As he struggled to his feet Arcanos noticed the other members of his squad were steadily pumping bolts into the warped remains of guardsmen that kept moving towards the space marines unloading of the mass reactive slugs that tore arms and other, less identifiable appendages from their rotted flesh, just as he drew close one of his brothers spotted him and let out a cheer. The fighting had been strangely calm until the mutants began to pour out of a nearby Valkyrie that was covered in leering, daemonic faces.
'Brothers if the last company” Arcanos yelled over the cough of bolter fire “We are the last of our legion, now let us show these foul heretics why they shouldn't have fallen!”

With a hate filled roar his brothers rose from their concealment and charged into the mass of the enemy. Arcanos rejoiced in the moment for this is what he was born to do and as the drone of chainswords and the cough of bolter fire merged with the screams of the fallen, he raised his voice in prayer to the God-Emperor; And so he and his battle brothers methodically loped heads from disease ridden bodies and disemboweled those that still stood, but Arcanos knew that he was running low on painkillers and soon even the veteran marines that surrounded him would be destroyed by the sheer weight of enemy numbers.

Suddenly a figure in ornate, dark red power armour flashed past him, slaughtering dozens of the packed foe with economical yet unquestionably deadly sweeps of his twin lightning claws, despite the desperate fighting Arcanos and his men were in they felt a small measure of hope. This was fleeting though for the figure was soon dragged to its knees and buried under a mountain of the mutants. The marines grimly fought on merely adding another casualty to their mental rosters. All of the sudden there was a jaw-rattling explosion and the area around where the figure was brought low was vapourised by a ball of physic power and a slightly flickering golden rosette appeared in its centre. The Inquisitor slowly stood as frost began to appear on his battered armour, bellowing prayers and chastisements at the heretics.
“Keep fighting brothers!” Arcanos yelled as he swung his power sword in a deadly arc “Vengeance for the betrayed!”
The marines roared and once more the screams of dying mutants filled his ears. Despite their wounds the Veteran warriors burst into a fierce song from the dark days of their Chapter's founding and grim smiles appeared under their helmets as they went about slaughtering their foes.​(Sorry about an spelling stuff ups)

Thanks for reading through that,

Sniper


----------

